# Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm



## Ulumulu (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle fotobegeisterten Teichbesitzer 

Letzte Woche Freitag war es nun endlich soweit. :freu 
Mein lang ersehntes Objektiv kam mit der Post an.
Das neue Sigma 150-500mm /5,0-6,3 DG OS HSM für Canon. 

Bisher bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, es liefert wirklich gute und scharfe Bilder.
Vorallem der Bildstabilisator ist sehr hilfreich bei schlechtem Licht. 

Ich gehe ab und zu mit meinen Nachbarn mit auf die Jagt, allerdings nicht zum schießen sondern zum Bilder machen. 
Ich sitze dann auf einem Hochsitz und warte darauf, das ein Stück Wild herbei kommt.
Das ist oft ein Geduldsspiel, was sich aber wirklich lohnt wenn dann was kommt.
Je nach dem wie der Wind steht kommt das Wild bis auf 6 Meter heran, dank der Autobahn werden Kamerageräusche wunderbar geschluckt. 
Allerdings muss man auch Tage in kauf nehmen wo man wirklich gar nichts sieht. 
Aber das ist selten.

Ich habe das neue Objektiv jetzt gut eine Woche, leider war das Wetter eher bescheiden was nicht gerade dazu einlud zum Fotos machen.
Dennoch konnte ich ein paar Bilder machen.

 
Das Bild entstand letzten Samstag. Waren sozusagen die ersten Bilder die ich damit gemacht habe, das Reh stand ca. 50 m weit weg.

    
Diese zwei Bilder habe ich diesen Samstag gemacht um ca. 21:30 bzw. 21:40 der Fuchs kam etwas später. Entfernung ca. 25 bzw. 20 m
Trotz des schwachen Lichtes waren scharfe Bilder noch möglich. Dank Bildstabilisator. 

 
Hier bin ich quasi in Aktion mit dem neuen Objektiv


----------



## Rheno (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Mächtiger Klopper. Vom Sigma nutze ich dsas 70-300mm APO und für Teleaufnahmen reicht mir das da ich zur Zeit meinen Schwerpunkt im Bereich Makro lege und mir diesbezüglich das Tamron 90mm zugelegt habe.

Von der Schärfer her ist Bild 2 meiner Meinung nach an besten beim Fuchs ist im Bereich unterhalb des Kopfes doch sehr deutlich unschärfe Wahrzunehemen.

Dennoch schöne Motive


----------



## ron (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Daniel,

ich bin mit Rheno einig, was die Schärfe angeht und natürlich die Motive.
Ich weiss aus Erfahrung, dass de Gebrauch vom Stativ die Fleksibilitet beeinträchtigt, aber ich würde trotz IS zumindest einen Bohnensack empfehlen. Wenn das dazu führt, dass die Tüte aus dem Hochsitz rausschaut und die Tiere verschreckt, wäre vielleicht ein Bruststativ eine Alternative.

Grüsse

Ron


----------



## Ulumulu (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo

Danke für die Tipps 
Ja, der Fuchs ist leider nicht 100%ig scharf aber dennnoch ok wenn man überlegt, das es schon sehr dunkel war.
Trotz ISO 1600 war de Belichtungzeit nur bei 1/50 sec und das bei 500mm.
Leider ist auch sehr wenig platz auf so einem Hochsitz, konnte aber den Fensterausschnitt als Auflage benutzen.
Ich habe auch ein Tarnnetz dabei, was ich je nach dem über das Objektiv legen kann.
Ich hoffe ja, das ich nochmal in eine Situation komme wo ein stück Wild bis auf 6 Meter heran kommt so wie hier. 
  
 
Das war vor ca 1 Monat da hatte ich nur das 70-300 von Tamron. Im Hintergrund verläuft die A3 was Geräusche super verschluckt. 
Der Bock hat mich überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen und kam immer näher. 
 
Da habe ich draufgesessen   ist eines der älteren modelle


----------



## Joachim (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Schöne Bilder, nettes Objektiv ... aber der Hochsitz - der geht ja gar nich


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Servus Daniel

   

Kenn das, in fast völliger Dunkelheit zu foten  .
Leider kommen dann erst die "Interressanten"   und es ist echt sehr schwer ohne Stativ, trotz IS oder SSS (bei Sony), ein halbwegs brauchbares Foto zu schießen. Aber wie Ron geschrieben, ein Bohnen/Reissack, leistet da auch sehr gute Hilfe.


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo noch mal  

War die letzten Tage wieder fleißig dabei Bilder zu machen, aber leider war die Ausbeute eher mager was die anzahl der Tiere angeht aber dennnoch ein kleiner Erfolg. 
Man muss eben auch ein bissel glück haben.
Wenn ich Urlaub habe werde ich auch mal frühes mein Glück versuchen.

Werde das mit den Bohnen bzw. Reissack mal ausprobieren, muss nur schauen wo ich so was mal finde. 

@ Joachim hehe , ok das ist wirklich eines der ältesten die in unserem Jagdrevier stehen, aber wir haben auch business class Hochsitze mit Teppich und Stuhl, ja sogar mit gedämmten Fußboden für nächtliche Wildscheinjagten. 

So, dann zeige ich euch mal die Ausbeute der letzten zwei ansitze, War da am Rande einer Tongrube die aber langsam rekultiviert wird, die Kanzel steht an einem Waldrand mit Rundumblick einmal in den Wald und um die Wiesen der Tongrube.

   
Eine Ricke, war völlig überrrascht als sie den Auslöser hörte 

 
Der wohl größte Feind eines Teichbesitzers (Glückstreffer)

 
Ein Hase der vorbei hoppelte
 
Und mein "Arbeitsplatz" wo ich jetzt regelmäßig hingehe
ist problemlos zu Fuß erreichbar


----------



## Inken (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Daniel!

Wirklich schöne Aufnahmen, die du uns hier zeigst! Bilder der ganz besonderen Art, wie ich finde, denn wer bekommt solche Motive schon vor die Kamera!

Besonders den __ Reiher hast du klasse erwischt!  

Aber am besten gefällt mir das erste Bild der Ricke!  
 ...was für Augen, wunderschön...

Kommt bald wieder Nachschub?


----------



## ron (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Daniel,

schöne Bilder. Vor allem dass erste Bild von der Ricke.




			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Werde das mit den Bohnen bzw. Reissack mal ausprobieren, muss nur schauen wo ich so was mal finde.



Einfach zu Kauf bei z.B. Brenner Fotoversand, aber sehr leicht selber zu machen. Ein Säckchen 20 x 20 mit Reisverschluss. Darein eine Plastiktüte mit __ Reis, Sand, Bohnen oder Erdnüsse. (Hast noch was für den Nachhauseweg )

Habe auch die Bilder vom Teich angeguckt. Mir fällt auf, dass die für mich schönste Bilder leben von der niedrige Perspektive. Stehend runterfotografiert ergibt häufig die "Ententeichperspektive", die etwas weniger anziehend ist. Das ist natürlich das grosse Problem beim Fotografieren vom Hochsitz. Du sitzt eben sehr hoch.  

Vielleicht kann der befreundete Jäger etwas über die vorherrschende Windverhältnisse sagen, sodass du die Möglichkeit hast unten zu sitzen. Schlägst ein Netz um die Pfosten, ziehst eine Tarnkappe übern Kopf und montierst die Kamera auf ein Einbeinstativ. Guckst immer gerade über die Kante und kriegst mit was passiert. Auch die Kamera braucht Tarnung. Zusätzlich montierst du ein paar Flaschen, mit einer Papprolle drüber, an den Hochsitz um die Tiere daran zu gewöhnen, dass eine Linse ungefährlich ist.

Es gibt angeblich sogar Fotografen, die eine gebrauchte Unterhose aufhängen um die Tiere an den Geruch zu gewöhnen.

Die Böcke müssten jetzt brünstig sein und können angelockt werden mit dem Geräusch von einer Fahrradpumpe, die mit dem Daum zugehalten wird. Fiiepp.
Das macht die Ricke zum locken (allerdings ohne Fahrradpumpe)

Versuchs mal und berichte von deinen Erfahrungen!

LG

Ron


----------



## Ulumulu (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Inken und Ron

Danke 
Werde auf jeden fall noch weiter versuchen und probieren keine frage. 

Ja stimmt eigentlich kann man sich so ein Säckchen auch selber machen.
Danke für den Tipp. 

Ja, das Problem mit der Höhe ist so eine Sache. 
Wir haben hier auch niedrige Sitze sogar auch Erdsitze allerdings ist da das Gras so hoch das man vom Wild nix mehr sieht, da hätte ich im Herbst/Winter/Frühling bessere Chancen.  
Die perfekte Lösung ist natürlich die Idee mit dem Tarnnetz, da muss ich mich mal schlau machen. 
Man kann Stellenweise wirklich die Uhr nach stellen wann wo ein Stück Wild heraus kommt.
Leider ist das immer in den Dämmerungsstunden.
Wenn ich Urlaub habe werde ich auf jeden fall weiter mein Glück versuchen.
Habe da auf jeden fall grünes Licht von Seiten des Jagdpächters und vom Nachbarn der auch im Revier Jagd und durch dem ich erst dazu kam.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufendem. 
Vielleicht gelingt mir ja der ein oder andere Schnappschuss auch mal aus der niedrigen Perspektive.
Mein Traum ist es ja mal einen perfekten sechser Bock zu fotografieren aber so, das nur der Kopf auf dem Bild ist in voller Schärfe.:beeten


----------



## Frank (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Daniel,

klasse Bilder! 
Du bist durch den Nachbarn an die Hochsitze gekommen? 
Vllt. suche ich hier mal den zuständigen Jäger auf ... mal sehen. Deine Bilder haben mich auf diese Idee gebracht. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: 
Du hast in dem vorgehenden Beitrag alle Fragen beantwortet ... nur auf die Frage mit der gebrauchten Unterhose hast du noch nichts gesagt ...   

Schade, das du soweit weg wohnst. Sonst hätte man ja mal zusammen "auf die Pirsch" gehen können.


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Frank

Danke 
Hehe, naja das mit der Unterhose lass ich wohl erstmal sein.  

Ja, bin durch meinen Nachbarn erst darauf aufmerksam geworden.  
Alles fing so an, als er im Dezember bei mir Klingelte und mich fragte ob ich mal Interesse hätte mit auf eine Treibjagd zu gehen. 
Ich sagte spontan ja.
Hatte mich auch schon immer mal interessiert, war auch wirklich sehr aufregend.
Seine Frau unterstützt die ganze Jagd und sie ist auch ein bisschen fotobegeistert, sie selber könnte nie ein Tier schießen, deswegen bleibt sie nur beim Bilder machen. 
Naja, und dann nach der Treibjagd kam man öfters ins Gespräch und da fragte sie mich ob ich denn nicht mal im Frühling mit auf einen Hochsitz gehen wollte, auf Fotosafari.
Sie wusste ja, dass ich ein kleiner Hobbyfotograf bin.
Die ersten paar male war ich mit Ihr mit gewesen und jetzt gehen wir alle auf verschiedene Hochsitze. Der Mann zum Jagen, seine Frau zum Bilder machen und ich ebenfalls woanders um Bilder zu machen. 
Der große Vorteil ist, dass der Jagdpächter nur am Wochenende da ist, weil der aus Köln ist, von daher haben wir hier alle Freiheiten. 
Aber auch am Wochenende ist es kein wirkliches Problem, muss halt nur alles vorher abgesprochen werden wer wo sitzt, damit falls jemand mal früher abbricht nicht jemand dem anderen die ruhe stört.
 Weil es muss im Jahr eine gewisse Anzahl an bestimmten Wildtieren geschossen werden, das wird von der Gemeinde festgelegt.
 Wird diese Anzahl nicht erreicht muss der Pächter sogar Strafe zahlen.

Aber es macht wirklich Spaß, man muss eben nur Geduld haben und man muss auch Tage in Kauf nehmen wo man 3 oder 4 Stunden für nichts dasitzt. 
Hatte ich bisher schon 2 mal erlebt aber naja so ist das. 

Ja und jetzt bin ich sozusagen voll integriert, werde auf jeden fall weiterhin mal mit rausgehen.
Das war auch ein Grund was mich dazu bewegte das neue Sigma 150-500mm zu kaufen.
Ich habe da aber noch eine lange Wunschliste was Objektive angeht, so nach und nach wird die Ausrüstung erweitert.

Hm, ja das wäre sicher interessant gewesen, aber leider ist da die Entfernung . 
Aber frag ruhig mal nach in deiner Region,ob du auch mal auf so einen Sitz darfst, da lässt sich bestimmt was machen.


----------



## chromis (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hi Daniel,

eine gute Lösung sind auch Tarnzelte:
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o120272/Tarnung+ist+alles+-+Fortsetzung

und Tarnnetze
http://www.naturfotografen-forum.de/o120264/Tarnung+ist+alles

oder auch Fernauslöser:
http://www.kaiser-fototechnik.de/de/produkte/2_1_produktanzeige.asp?nr=6161


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Rainer

Ja das  stimmt, das wäre auch eine gute Lösung. 
Habe schon öfter auf der Seite der Naturfotografen nachgeschaut, ist einfach nur klasse, was da so für Bilder sind.
Für sowas braucht man aber wirklich den perfekten Moment und die richtige einstellung in der Kamera.

Das mit dem Tarnnetz werde ich mal ausprobieren, wenn das Wetter mal wieder besser ist.

Wo bleibt denn nur der Sommer?


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Zusammen

Heute war es endlich wieder möglich auf Fotosafari zu gehen. 
Und für den Start nach der längeren Pause war es doch ein erfolgreicher Tag.
Schon auf dem Weg zum Hochsitz wurde ich überrascht.
Hier nun meine heutige „Ausbeute“ 

   
Das ist ein Rehkitz was aber schon recht jugendlich ist, man erkennt gerade noch so einen hauch der weißen Pünktchen. 
Leider ging es in die falsche Richtung so das es im hohen Gras verschwand. 

 
Auf dem Heimweg habe ich auf einer Weide dann noch diesen Bock gesehen, dachte erst es sei eine Ricke aber auf den Bildern konnte man genauer sehen,
das es ein junges Geweih hat, ein sogenannter Spießer. 
Leider nicht ganz gut geworden aber es war ja auch schon leicht dunkel. 


Am Wochenende geht’s wieder raus. 
Hoffe da wieder viele neue Fänge zu machen. 

Natürlich werde ich sie euch dann zeigen.


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo

So nach gut einem Monat mal ein kleines Update. 


 
Ein Marder der ein stück Brot klauen will, war glück, kurz zuvor war ein anderer da, war aber zu langsam gewesen. Das war denn sein Komplize  

 
Erste Pirschversuche, kam aber nicht ganz so nahe ran ist ein Ausschnitt.

 
Ein starker Bock, selten in unserer Gegend.

 
Ein Hase, auch ein Ausschnitt.

 
Und hier noch mal ich mit meinem Objektiv:smoki   auf einem Aussichtsturm bei Montabaur der auch „Köppel“ genannt wird.

Weitere Bilder findet ihr, wenn ich in meiner Signatur auf den Link klickt „Mein zweites Hobby“


----------



## Joachim (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Moin Daniel,

Na Bild 1 und 2 sind doch richtig klasse, zumal das Motiv als solches gut getroffen wurde.  Mehr davon ...


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hallo Joachim

Danke, werde euch weitere Bilder zeigen. 
Wie gesagt, weitere sieht man unter „mein zweites Hobby“
Diese Woche geht es zu einem "Geheimplatz" den ich neu entdeckt habe.
Da besteht die Chance das ich ganz nahe ran komme an Wild. 
Mal schauen ob sich dann das Tarnzelt bezahlt macht  

Hier mal ein Bild wo der Marder das stück Brot im Maul hat.
Wo er die Kamera gehört hat lies er es vor schreck fallen, nahm es dann aber doch wieder auf und ergriff die flucht


----------



## ron (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Mein neues Sigma 150-500mm*

Hei Daniel,

klasse Bilder! Vor allem der Hase hat's mir angetan. Die Bilder vom Marder sind bestimmt ausbaufähig, wenn der so zutraulich ist. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die beste Bilder im Kopf entstehen. Gilt bestimmt nicht immer und überall, kann aber eine gute Hilfe sein, gerade bei solchen Bilder. Geht natürlich auch immer darum was du ausdrücken möchtest. Wenn es die Zutraulichkeit ausdrücken soll, darf ruhig mehr "menschliches" ins Bild. Wenn das "natürliche" hervorgehoben werden soll, lässt sich auch das gestalten. 
Am schönsten ist natürlich dem Tier an gewissen Routinen zu gewöhnen. Dann wird das ganze eine regelrechte Zusammenarbeid. 

Habe das mal mit Mäusen gemacht und eine richtige Bühne gebaut. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste bilder!

 

LG

Ron


----------

